# Everyone's opinion on wheel upgrade options for my Cruze



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everybody just curious if I could get your input. I am trying to decide what wheel and tire option I want to upgrade to. I am leaning towards either a 225/45-18 or a 225/50-17.

So if you could let me know what you would choose by considering how they would look or your opinion on performance gain or anything else that's on your mind that would be great. I currently have the stock 16" steelies.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...something to remember, the stock OEM 18" rims are "*flangeless*" and thus _require_ special 'flangeless' tires!


I plan to go aftermarket. So this shouldn't effect me...flangeless just means that the wheel has no lip for a weight on it correct?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

osiris10012 said:


> I plan to go aftermarket. So this shouldn't effect me...flangeless just means that the wheel has no lip for a weight on it correct?


correct, except the weight sits inside the wheel


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> I plan to go aftermarket. So this shouldn't effect me...flangeless just means that the wheel has no lip for a weight on it correct?


I guess my only advice would be to be patient and wait for the wheel manufacturers to offer more styles in the 5x105 bolt pattern. Unless you see something that you love currently available, waiting a few months will likely be worth it.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats funny. I am waiting another month for some more variety in rims and yet I have already seen a set of them that I just love and I can't imagine any other rims coming out will look as good. I think I have mentally limited myself but at least by waiting I can save more money. lol


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

I also plan to wait I just can't decide what size I want. I am leaning towards the 17's due to the fact that my car is lowered and this will give me that little extra tire just encase and most 17's are 7" wide. I am worried with the drop an 8" wide may rub the fenders.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think the 18" OEMs are amazing, but if you want to save some money down the road go with 16's so that it's easier to find winter tires.


----------

